# VSH Queens feed back



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been buying VSH breeder queens from Glenn Apiaries over the past years that have the VSH in their genetics.
VSH works. But, you need to have IPM in your management too.
The VSH trait can be spread by using drone comb and flooding the drone congregation areas with desirable genetic stock.
Ernie


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I use VSH Breeders from Glenns and i like what i see


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I have also used Glenn's VSH with success, but VSH is one piece in the whole IPM puzzle.


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

So far so good. I like what I've seen - but this is only my first year w/ VSH, and I only have one to start


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

I have several hives that are headed by queens that are a cross with Carni and VSH. I also have hives that are headed by regular carni queens.

When I treat with formic acid in the fall, I notice a significant mite drop difference between the two. The VSH hives have significantly fewer mites. Throughout the summer, I also see pupae on the landing boards of my VSH hives. This helps provide visual proof that this hygienic trait is working.

Moving forward, I'm planning to use VSH / carni crosses for all my hives. I feel that introducing this genetic trait into my bee yards is a positive thing. This spring I'll be getting a pure VSH queen to flood by mating yard with pure VSH drones.

IMHO, VSH with the combination of other IPM techniques, will lead to greater survival rates of my hives.


----------



## BuffaloBob (Jun 2, 2010)

BEES4U - Glenns VSH Stock. 
I too have Glenns breeder stock in one of my yards.
Do you find them a bit defensive, more often than other stock?


----------



## humbee (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments on VSH stock. I'm in line for a breeder from glen, but have also have asked russellapiaries for one. What I also am wondering is that it has been suggested that I use them for a drone source, but I'm looking forward to using them for a mother, and use feral drones in the mountains, and visa versa . Is there a reason they are more important as drones ? And is there other crosses being experimented with that are worthy of suggesting ?
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

humbee said:


> Is there a reason they are more important as drones ?


To flood your area with drones so all the rest of the colonies in the area have VSH drones to mate with their virgins?

I believe I've read that VSHvirgin x ??drone will express the VSH trait better than a cross of ??virgin x VSH drone. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob,
RE:
BEES4U - Glenns VSH Stock. 
I too have Glenns breeder stock in one of my yards.
Do you find them a bit defensive, more often than other stock? 
__________________

Not at all!

Ernie


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I have two hives with VSH queens that are daughters from a Glenn's breeder queen. Both hives doing well. But winter is not over yet :shhhh:


----------

